# Tenerife camping



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Had a thought about spending part of winter on Tenerife with van ferry prices from Cadiz look reasonable £100 with cabin for 4 hr crossing anyone done this ??? might I be missing something like camping charges over there etc


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We stayed in Teneriffe in a long let apartment a few years running in Playa de las Américas and there are not that many motorhomes over there and the only "sort of" campsite looked like gypsies.
What we did see was a motorhome parked up regularly in a carpark behind the water park and thought maybe it was someone working there.
No idea as to where they would get water or get rid of waste though.
Maybe other parts of the island offer more but in the south it's all hotels and apartments.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cadiz to Tenerife is 700 nautical miles.

In 4 hours?

That ferry will be doing 175 knots :!:


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

You could try this link:- http://www.campingnauta.com/index.html
4hrs seems too short--why would you need a cabin?


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*tenerife camping*

The crossing is at least 32hrs?????


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi , last time i looked the cheapest fare i could get was £1200! and the crossing was 41 hours not 4 . i would check your sources again if i was you. all the best sean


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

There are three ferry crossings.
Cadiz is the original P&O (I think) and was, untill recently anyway, the most expensive and took 50 hours.
The next is Portimao which stops at Madiera for 10 hours out of arond 40 hours crossing.
Finally, there is Huelva which takes 36 hours including a 6 hour stop in Garn Canarias.
Both the latter are run by Armas. A 7m van without cabin on the Huelva route was about €700.

There are a limited number of campsites on Tenerife but they are nice enough. The problem is that they tend to be expensive - one near Los Cristianos charges €450 a month. You can rent an apartment for less than that!

It is supposed to be illegal to wild camp but it is not enforced (at the moment) and there is a well established one near Los Cristianos used by Brits and many other spots used by the Canarians and Spanish.

There are no gas refilling spots on the island but bottled gas is readily and cheaply available.

If you want to camp, then I can't tell you much more but if you just want the Winter Sun, then a car from Huelva to Tenerife is about €170 each way or you can rent a compact for about €75 a week (Plus Car).

Diesel is €1.09

Patrick 
(Here on Tenerife until March then back to pick up the van from Portugal...)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You aren't confused with Mallorca and the such in the Balearic Islands off Spain are you.. They are only about 155 miles from Barcelona.

ray.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

tried to do a few years ago but ferry didnt run in wintertme and was 1200 pound 2 day crossing


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

as always get the facts on here checked again ,
Direct ferries came back with a quote of 1,074 euros and 50 hrs this time, god knows what i'd put in last time its even 500euros for two without the motorhome, nevermind another plan crossed of the list!


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*ferry crossing*

 I was in Portamao last winter when the last ferry to canaries via maderia left I am sure this service no longer runs, worth checking though to see if service has resumed and like others have said it is a long 2+day crossing.

Swallow


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

The ferry from Portimao has stopped. 
We're in Tenerife at the moment and although we've spent every Christmas and New Year here for 33 years it's the first time we have come in the van. The cost for the ferry from Huelva with Naviera Armas was £700 one way, including a cabin. The cabin was expensive, but on a journey of 40 hours (the stopoff in Gran Canaria seemed to take ages to unload the weekly cargo) I wouldn't contemplate taking the cheaper way of Pullman seats or sleeping on mats. We met plenty of people who chose to do this as it almost halves the cost and there weren't many people on the boat.
We're wild camping in a great spot and have been here a week so far. I'm pleased we decided to come in the van and am looking forward to exploring more of the island and hopefully some of the other islands too.


----------

